# corby



## thomas1972

hi I live in corby and the reptile shop is on 5 odeon buildings,corby nn171ad and is on rockingham road and the phone number is 01536 267544 yes they sell bearded dragons and are very helpful


----------



## ontheball

Cheers mate, so you reconmend them then? Had a few problems with another shop i used, seemed like they didnt know nothing dont want to be given the wrong info!


----------



## thomas1972

yes m8 thay are very helpful and know a lot cheers


----------

